# RAMAT GAN | Exchange Ramat Gan | 207m | 60 fl | 197m | 50 fl | U/C



## Densetsu (Feb 1, 2008)

the first render looks like the yellow version of sears tower :lol:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Ramat Gan - Elite Tower lot (U/C):


----------



## sieradzanin1 (Dec 7, 2007)

:wave:

Update :

old
by mauzer1

24.07.2011



mauzer1 said:


> | Ramat gan | Elite Tower | d: Azorim | 85 FL | Res & Offices | Planned |


from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elite_Tower

*General information*
*Status :* Approved
*Type :* Mixed-use
*Location :* Ramat Gan, Israel
*Coordinates :* 32°4′57.89″N 34°48′14.75″E
*Estimated completion :* 2013-2014
*Cost :* $300 million
*Height :* Roof 280 m (920 ft)
*Floor count :* 85
*Architect :* Tito Architects
*Developer :* Azorim Group


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

site: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/68214103
source: *alon_"mauzer"* panoramio account


----------



## Ynhockey (Aug 7, 2006)

The tower is now U/C (past foundation pouring), it's called Exchange, and consists of two towers, the taller one of which is 216 m.

Render (credit: 3DVision):


----------



## Eyeonthefuture (11 mo ago)

Concept design has evolved from the one in this article, to MYS Architect’s newly released vision. https://m-y-s.com/Elite-Residences


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

It's just 200m not 300m to be considered super tall...


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

wrong section and wrong title, it should be: RAMAT GAN | Elite Towers | +200m | Pro


----------



## I do (Feb 5, 2009)

I think they aren't even 200M


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

And also is not a project, already going up...


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

Local Forum:
Ground level is _20.5 m_ above sea level, hence residential tower is_ 199.5 m _above ground.
Office tower is a tad shorter so by adding 8 floors of 3.75 m each = _30 m +166.9 m = 197 _m above sea level (Pretty similar to Midtown office tower).
Height is* 199.5 m & 197 m* 

Skycrapercenter (height above sea level):
Exchange Ramat Gan Complex - The Skyscraper Center 

2022-06-24 by mauser1










2022-07-04 by erelherzog


----------



## Ynhockey (Aug 7, 2006)

It's the one with the red scaffolding:


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

We have a thread in the highrises section

(374) RAMAT GAN | Exchange Ramat Gan | 200m | 60 fl | 197m | 50 fl | U/C | SkyscraperCity Forum


----------



## Ynhockey (Aug 7, 2006)

*September 8:








*


----------



## Ynhockey (Aug 7, 2006)

*November 1:








*


----------



## Ynhockey (Aug 7, 2006)

Hebrewtext from the Israel forum reports that the building permit specifies a height of *206.5* m for the residential tower.

Also, an update from *December 19*:


----------



## Ynhockey (Aug 7, 2006)

Here is the relevant part of the blueprint.









Source: City of Ramat Gan


https://handasa.ramat-gan.muni.il/newengine/Pages/buildings2.aspx#request/202200633


----------

